# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  date avec coldfusion

## marseillais13

bonjour a tous,

j'ai un souci avec mes dates dans un formulaire,
je ne peux utilis datefield ni cfcalendar car le server ne le gere pas,

je demande donc a l'utilisateur de saisir la date, jj/mm/aaaa mais quand sa enregistre dans ma bdd, le jour est invers avec le mois et le mois avec le jour, j'ai beau appliquer un dateformat avec un mask mais sa change rien. 
Si quelqu'un a une ide 
vooici mon code :



```

```

----------


## mael94420

J'ai dj eu ce problme avec MySql.
C'est au moment de l'insertion en base qu'il y'a un soucis.

Essaye 

```
createODBCDate(ta_date)
```

ou alors tu inverse lors de ton insertion ton mask


```
lsDateFormat(ta_date,"yyyy/mm/dd")
```

----------

